# 06 f350 18" tires stock size or go a hair wider?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

My dealer had a set of 275/70/18 Cooper discoverer ATRs...

Everyone says get the M&S for the most snow traction, but they dont come in 18s or bigger..

I saw a lot of you guys with the 18s get a 285/65/18 i think or 295s...

What is the next size "wider" by a hair tread wise? Are these cooper stock size 18s going to be a little wider tread pattern than the stock continental contitrac TRs anyway? I want the most snow traction possible as im probably going to get Nitto Dura Grapplers "highway type tire" on the ford stock 20s for the rest of the year.

Only need these grippy tires for plowing in the winter from Dec-mid march.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

cooper m&s now come 275 70 18 load range e just order me a set for the winter and order me a set of 285 75 18 toyo mts for the Summer


----------

